# MSR payment reduction reimbursement



## trisha3447 (Jan 25, 2012)

I have a claim that I submitted 2 procedures on.  the first procedure which has the highest RVU was denied due to non notification.  the second procedure was  only reimbursed at the 50% of allowed as that was the second procedure.  does anyone have any information if the reimbursement on the second procedure should be 100% of allowed due to the fact the primary procedure was denied due to non notification?


----------

